# Comicverfilmungen - Die Tops und Flops!



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

wollte mal hören, welche Comicverfilmungen euch gefallen und welche Ihr bereut angesehen zu haben!

Zu meinen Favoriten gehören:


 Spiderman 1+2
 Fantastic Four
 X-Men Trilogie
 Blade I
 Sin City
 Alien / Predator (Alien vs. Predator)

Das sind zumindest die, die mir grde einfallen!


Meine Flops:


 Elektra
 Liga der aussergewöhnlichen Gentlemen
 Hulk
 Daredevil


Das ist das, was mir grade so einfällt und diese Liste schreit danach ergänzt zu werden 


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## Blinder Io (12 Aug. 2006)

Ah, ein Thema für mich als Film-Fan und fröhlich-süchtigen Comicsammler:

*Hui* :thumbup: :
Spiderman 1+2 (der Trailer für Teil 3 verspricht auch Großes); X-Men 1-3; Blade 1-3 (wobei Teil 3 schon stark hinterherhinkt);
Hellboy; Constantine; The Crow (bitte nur Teil 1 !); Sin City; V for Vendetta; 
Batman Begins (endlich eine gute Batman Verfilmung)
Mystery Men

*Mittelmäßig:*
Daredevil (von der Stimmung kommt es ganz gut an den Comic ran und Colin Farrel als Bullseye rult, ABER BEN AFFLECK ??? :kotz: )
Fantastic Four (gute Ansätze, aber relativ viel Leerlauf ... ich hoffe auf das Sequel, denn Marvels First Family hat besseres verdient)
Batman + Batman Returns : Zwar ist Michael Keaton lächerlich, aber Tim Burton baut eine wunderbar düstere Stimmung auf und Joker, Catwoman und Pinguin werden einfach brilliant gespielt ... zumindest musste man sich bei den Filmen (noch) nicht schämen Batman-Fan zu sein

*Pfui-Bähhh:*
Hulk, Elektra: Extrem wirr und schlecht gemacht
Alien vs. Predator: Im Vergleich zu den brillianten Solo-Filmen eine Frechheit
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (Wer den Comic gelesen hat, dem mußten bei dieser Verfilmung die Tränen der Verzweiflung kommen ... und das trotz Sean Connery)
Batman Forever + Batman & Robin (Joel Schumacher ist das Böse !)
Die alten Superman-Filme ... und der neue soll nicht wirklich besser sein (da muß ich mich allerdings noch persönlich von überzeugen)

Soweit meine extrem subjektive Bewertung, sollte mir nochwas einfallen werd ich es noch ergänzen !


----------



## kalzaar (19 Okt. 2006)

Finde auch die ersten Teile am besten, aber ist ja fast bei allen Filmen so.

Spiderman geht so.
Batman fand ich geil.
Sin CIty ist echt hammer.
Hulk,Daredevil,Elektra ist Scheisse.
Superman ist recht gut.
Die Liga fand ich auch nicht so schlecht.
Richtig nett fand ich die X-Men Filme.

und der oberkack war Spawn


Ich hab aber einen Trailer von 300 gefunden,der sieht richtig geil aus.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/300/trailer1/
Ich hoffe das war jetzt kein Regelbruch?


----------



## sidney vicious (2 Jan. 2007)

top: blade und sin city
flop: electra und hulk


----------

